# Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!



## maxs30 (31. März 2008)

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Aalfänger und daher auch immer auf Tauwürmer angewiesen. 

Viele suchen sich sicherlich selbst die schnellen, langen, fetten Dinger. *|jump:*

Doch einfacher ist es bestimmt sich Tauis zu kaufen.

Bei uns im Angelladen kosten 10 kanadische ca. 2,50 Euro.**

Da man beim Aalangeln reichlich Wurm braucht, kann dies schon teuer werden. 

Nun meine Frage:

_*Wo kauft ihr eure Tauwürmer und wieviel bezahlt ihr dafür?*_

Gruß an alle Gleichgesinnten*#h*


----------



## _Pepe_ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Ich kaufe sie beim meinem ortansässigen Höker für 2,30€ pro Dose (10 Stück)...:q:q:q


----------



## maxs30 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

*Bekommt ihr einen besseren Preis bei Abnahme von z. B. 10 Dosen?*


----------



## dani_carp (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Hab dort noch nicht bestellt denk aber das du mit Porto auch nicht gerade billiger kommst

http://www.terravita-zuchtfarm.de/s...h=434&osCsid=141347f716af7a30e2a4ccbe4a0a2616


----------



## _Pepe_ (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



maxs30 schrieb:


> *Bekommt ihr einen besseren Preis bei Abnahme von z. B. 10 Dosen?*


 

Reine Verhandlungssache...:m


----------



## Aalfreund (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Mein Tipp Superwurm.de bestelle ich jedes Jahr 2x und  bin top zufrieden mit den  Würmern!
Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Perti Thomas


----------



## maxs30 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@Aalfreund

Wieviele bestellst Du?

Vor allem, wie lange kannst Du sie dann am Leben halten.

Gruß


----------



## Aalfreund (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@max schau einfach mal auf der Seite nach steht alles drin Preise etc:www.Superwurm.de

MFg
Thomas


----------



## maxs30 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

bestellst Du denn jetzt Tauwürmer oder Rotwürmer?


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. März 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Spaten in die Hand und ab an den Kompost


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Spaten in die Hand und ab an den Kompost


Bei mir im Kompost hab ich noch nie Tauwürmer gefunden... komisch... #6


----------



## gründler (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

0,18cent kostet 1 Kw Strom,meine Petzel verbraucht im Jahr ungefähr sagen wir mal 100Watt pro Jahr das macht so ungefähr 0,3cent Strom(Akkus) soviel kosten mich meine Tauwürmer#6

Spaß beiseite,bei uns so um 1,80-2,70€ für 10Stk.
lg


----------



## flexmaster (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

ich sag nur ein:

http://denus-wuermer.de

schnell, zuverlässig und 200% Qualität!
Nur zu empfehlen! Für ALLE!!


----------



## theundertaker (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Ich kaufe sonst immer die 10er Packungen Tauwürmer im Angelshop. Hat denn schon jemand von euch auf beiden Seiten bestellt, also denus-wuermer.de und superwurm.de, und kann einen Vergleich erstellen. Sind denn diese Riesen-Rotwürmer wirklich so supergroß oder einfach nur so groß wie die großen Tauwürmer in der 10er Packung ausm Angelgeschäft. Sollte man denn ein KG von den Würmern bestellen und die zu Hause einfach mit frischen Kompost oder so in einem Eimer lagern und sich immer welche zum Angeln raussuchen...? Für nähere Infos wäre ich dankbar, weil das ja schon Geld ist (21 €).

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## maxs30 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@Denni Lo

Ich wollt`s nur noch mal erwähnen, es geht hier um *Tauwürmer*!#6

Gruß


----------



## maxs30 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@ theundertaker

Der Vergleich ist sicherlich sehr interessant. #6

@ flexmaster

_Wobei mich jetzt noch interessiert ob die Tauwürmer von "Denus" genau so groß und gut sind wie die kanadischen Tauwürmer?_

Und die riesen Rotwürmer, wie groß und fängig auf Aal sind die denn?|kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## flexmaster (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

jo also die Tauwürmer sind genauso groß, mir ist nichts anderes aufgefallen!

Ich hab schon 2 mal welche bestellt.....sind erste sahne...aber superwurm ist bestimmt auch net schlecht...die Firma ist au viel größer als die von "denu-würmer"

was die fängigkeit auf aal betrifft kann ich net sagen. Ich angel noch net so ewig mit den würmern...aber im letzten spätsommer konnt ich durchaus den ein oder anderen aal erwischen! Und das am Neckar


----------



## angelpfeife (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Tu mal deinen Garten umgraben:m. Da findest du in einem kubic meter feuchter Erde ca. 20 Würmer teilweise so groß wie die Kanadischen. 
Oder nimm den Spezieltipp^^: Ab in den Sumpf und Blutegel sammeln. Die sind der burner auf Aal und Wels:vik:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stefan6 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Zahl 5€ für 45 Tauwürmer:m


----------



## Aalfreund (1. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@Max so hab heut meine erste Lieferung von Superwurm erhalten und wie immer Top Ware,
quicklebendig sind die Dendros,das Wochenende kann kommen.

MFG
Thomas


----------



## maxs30 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Na, dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg!#h

Nimmst Du Dendrobenas auf Aal?|kopfkrat


Gruß


----------



## maxs30 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@ Stefan

Wo gibts den 45 Tauwürmer für 5,-€?|kopfkrat

Gruß Maxs30


----------



## mr.ilmenau (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



maxs30 schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> 
> Wo gibts den 45 Tauwürmer für 5,-€?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Maxs30



In Kaltenkirchen bei Moritz bzw. auch 500 Stück für 50 Euro.
Es gibt aber keinen Versand, müssen also abgeholt werden.#h


----------



## degl (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



maxs30 schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> 
> Wo gibts den 45 Tauwürmer für 5,-€?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Maxs30


 
Bei mir auf dem Rasen............:q

Aber Spass beiseite,das ist schon ein verdammt guter Kurs........... 45Tauis für 5 Euronen#6

gruß degl


----------



## mr.ilmenau (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



degl schrieb:


> Bei mir auf dem Rasen............:q
> 
> Aber Spass beiseite,das ist schon ein verdammt guter Kurs........... 45Tauis für 5 Euronen#6
> 
> gruß degl



...und man kriegt keine Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## Aalfreund (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@Max Hab mir Dendros bestellt 1Pfund,die laufen bei uns hier an den Känalen ganz gut.Ach so nebenbei hat jemand Erfahrung mit
Lockstoff von Top Secret(Aalkiller)#c
Hab dieses geschenkt bekommen,bin normalerweise überhaupt kein Fan von so einem Zeug,da ich nur Natur-pur angle.

Riechen tut das Zeug ja wie zum :v

Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Brummel (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Diesen "Aalkiller" hab ich mir einmal geleistet (riecht doch lecker:q), 
 aber bei diesem einen Mal wird's auch bleiben.
Konnte in keiner Weise feststellen, daß es irgendeinen Einfluß auf das Beißverhalten der Aale hatte, wohl aber auf meine Geldbörse und die des Händlers |rolleyes.
Ach ja, 5 Euro für 45 Tauis sind wirklich ein Super-Preis, bei uns kosten 25 Tauwürmer zur Zeit 3,99 €.
Gott sei Dank hab ich hier die Möglichkeit vorm Haus und im Garten 
 auf dem Rasen genug für meinen Bedarf zu finden.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Aalfreund (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@Brummel,könntest Du mir das genauer erklären(bei diesem einen mal wird`s auch bleiben?)
Sonst keiner Erfahrung mit dem Zeug(???)Ich möchte dieses gerne mal testen-doch wie anwenden?Tropfen auf den Wurm,Impfen etc-Ach ja  Thema Tauis,bei uns im Baumarkt werden im Moment  Dendros 10Stk. 2.49€ angeboten-also  45 für 5 Euronen ist Top!

Petri
Thomas


----------



## Stefan6 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> In Kaltenkirchen bei Moritz bzw. auch 500 Stück für 50 Euro.
> Es gibt aber keinen Versand, müssen also abgeholt werden.#h


Richtig #6


----------



## Fischer1991 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Also ich hab ne 50er packung bei superwurm.de bestellt, die waren nach 2 tage bei mir. Hab ne kleine tauwurm zucht, aber diese packung war nur noch zum ****. Die würmer waren zwar groß, aber schlaff wie ne nudel. Da rührte sich nicht mehr viel, hat auch viel zeit gekostet sie wieder aufzupeppeln. Ich werd da nur noch dendros bestellen, aber keine tauwürmer mehr!


----------



## Brummel (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@Aalfreund|wavey:,

möönsch Thomas:q, steht doch alles da, warum soll ich ein "Wundermittelchen" kaufen und einsetzen, wenn dieses keinen sichtbaren Effekt zeigt (soll heißen: nicht mehr Bisse bringt|kopfkrat)?

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## mr.ilmenau (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



Brummel schrieb:


> @Aalfreund|wavey:,
> 
> möönsch Thomas:q, steht doch alles da, warum soll ich ein "Wundermittelchen" kaufen und einsetzen, wenn dieses keinen sichtbaren Effekt zeigt (soll heißen: nicht mehr Bisse bringt|kopfkrat)?
> 
> Gruß Brummel #h



*Effekt*?
Dann muß er MonsterCrab benutzen. Das hat den *Effekt* das er im Umkreis von 10 Meter keine Freunde mehr hat und trotz doppelter luftdichter Verpackung das Auto auch noch nach Kloake stinkt.:q
Aber ist glaube ich, das einzige Mittel das in der richtigen Nacht gegenüber Deinen Angel-Nachbarn ne Sternstunde bringen kann wenn nix geht. Aber das hat nun auch wirklich seltenheitswert und da man das wahre Monster Crab ja sowieso nicht beim Hoecker um die Ecke bekommt, fällt es auch nicht schwer darauf zu verzichten. Das Geld für die anderen angeblichen Wundermittel (von Balzer usw.) kann man sich wirklich sparen, dat hilft noch nichtmal als Haarwuchsmittel.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



Fischer1991 schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne 50er packung bei superwurm.de bestellt, die waren nach 2 tage bei mir. Hab ne kleine tauwurm zucht, aber diese packung war nur noch zum ****. Die würmer waren zwar groß, aber schlaff wie ne nudel. Da rührte sich nicht mehr viel, hat auch viel zeit gekostet sie wieder aufzupeppeln. Ich werd da nur noch dendros bestellen, aber keine tauwürmer mehr!



Na, dann erzähl doch mal bitte,wie du die Tauwürmer züchtest ... da ich das Jahrelang erfolglos versucht habe,bin ich schon ziemlich gespannt.

Uli


----------



## Dirk30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Ich zahle für 10 Stück 1,80. Je mehr ich kaufe desto mehr Rabatt gibt es, aber nur auf Vorbestellung.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Na, dann erzähl doch mal bitte,wie du die Tauwürmer züchtest ... da ich das Jahrelang erfolglos versucht habe,bin ich schon ziemlich gespannt.
> 
> Uli



Da mußte ich auch schon lachen als ich das las, aber die Frage danach hab ich mir extra verkniffen.#h


----------



## Aalfreund (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@Brummel ,sorry hatte das wohl falsch interpretiert.Ist auch nicht mehr in meinem Besitz das Zeug!Gottseidank-Das Zeug richt schon aus der Tasche raus ungeöffnet.Frauchen meint auch riecht lecker,irgendwie nach Maggie-) Nun sind wir ein wenig schlauer 
geworden warumm ich immer Sodbrennen nach dem Essen hab.

Zum Theama zurückzukommen-@Mr Ilmenau Da haste recht-Aber Fragen sind da um sie zu stellen,aber ist schon kurios-was da manchmal so kommt.Hab auch schon manchmal geschmulzelt-und ich dachte wir Ostfriesen sind .... den Rest denke ich mir.

Petri
Thomas


----------



## mr.ilmenau (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



Aalfreund schrieb:


> @Brummel ,sorry hatte das wohl falsch interpretiert.Ist auch nicht mehr in meinem Besitz das Zeug!Gottseidank-Das Zeug richt schon aus der Tasche raus ungeöffnet.Frauchen meint auch riecht lecker,irgendwie nach Maggie-) Nun sind wir ein wenig schlauer
> geworden warumm ich immer Sodbrennen nach dem Essen hab.
> 
> Zum Theama zurückzukommen-@Mr Ilmenau Da haste recht-Aber Fragen sind da um sie zu stellen,aber ist schon kurios-was da manchmal so kommt.Hab auch schon manchmal geschmulzelt-und ich dachte wir Ostfriesen sind .... den Rest denke ich mir.
> ...



Hab aber nichts gegen Ostfriesen, stehen ja auch unter Artenschutz.|wavey:


----------



## maxs30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

*@Dirk 30*

1,80 € für 10 Tauis ist ein guter Preis, wie ich finde.

Was für eine Anzahl kaufst du Dir maximal auf einmal? 
Frage hauptsächlich wegen der Haltbarkeit. 

Gruß#h


----------



## Fischer1991 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Ja was heißt züchten, da habt ihr eig. recht.  sry wegen der falschaussage. 

Aber weiß auch nicht, hab anscheinend ne andre sorte von würmern bei meinen tauis drinnen. Oder hab aus versehen Eier mit in die erde gebracht, hab nämlich kleine würmchen bekommen, auch welche die noch glasig waren. 

Versuche es auch schon zulange, und habs aufgegeben, hoffe noch auf ein wunder!

Also nichts für ungut  Bis dann


----------



## Bier (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

in grösseren baumärkten mit zooabteilung gibts unter anderem auch würmer, bienenmaden udn anderes zeuchs. bei uns in berlin z.b.10o . 15 tauwürmer für 1,99€. vlt nicht der beste preis ... aber was spricht gegen selber sammeln ?


----------



## mr.ilmenau (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



Fischer1991 schrieb:


> Ja was heißt züchten, da habt ihr eig. recht.  sry wegen der falschaussage.
> 
> Aber weiß auch nicht, hab anscheinend ne andre sorte von würmern bei meinen tauis drinnen. Oder hab aus versehen Eier mit in die erde gebracht, hab nämlich kleine würmchen bekommen, auch welche die noch glasig waren.
> 
> ...



Ach was solls hoffen ja alle auf Wunder.#h


----------



## Fischer1991 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Jap, vor allem im winter beim karpfen ansitz


----------



## mr.ilmenau (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



Bier schrieb:


> in grösseren baumärkten mit zooabteilung gibts unter anderem auch würmer, bienenmaden udn anderes zeuchs. bei uns in berlin z.b.10o . 15 tauwürmer für 1,99€. vlt nicht der beste preis ... aber was spricht gegen selber sammeln ?



Mit dem Preis kann man doch leben. Wenn ich nicht so oft ins 80km entfernte Kaltenkirchen(Moritz) kommen würde, dann müßte ich mir die bei unserem Dealer für 2,50 (10 oder 12 Stück) kaufen.
Da geh ich auch lieber nach dem Aalangeln noch 'n Stündchen Würmer jagen.


----------



## maxs30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

geht ihr eigentlich |kopfkratauch auf Wurmjagd wenns nicht regnet?


----------



## Bier (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

klaro, vorher ein, 2 bierchen getrunken dann gehts los zur wurmjagt. an tagen wo sie nicht so weit aus den löchern gucken ists garnich so leicht welche zu erwischen!


----------



## Fischer1991 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Doch, morgens um 5 aufm golfplatz. Da sind die zum sau füttern


----------



## maxs30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

@ Angler 1991

Kommst du da ohne Probleme auf den Golfplatz? Ganz offiziell?


----------



## maxs30 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

meinte natürlich @ Fischer 1991

gruß


----------



## atze1 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Packung Tauis 10 Stück inklv, 0,50€ Pfand  = 2€
Packung Tauis 25 Stück inklv. 0,50€ Pfand = 4€


----------



## auborne (6. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

also wer Zeit und lust hat kann ja mal einen sparten in die Erde rammen und dann immer schön mit der hand am Stiel seitlich  drauf schlagen (nicht zu feste)
nach ner zeit kommen auch würmer aber man muss auch glück mit der stelle haben#h


----------



## fango (22. April 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Hallo,
ich kann nur sagen die besten Tauwürmer gibt es bei Denu in Stuttgart.
(Denus Würmer) Der bekommt die jetzt neuerdings direkt aus Kanada.Topfrisch und Quicklebendig und das noch zu einem guten Preis.10 Stück für 1,40€


----------



## redOlly96 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

moin,
zu Tauwürmern kann ich nur sagen scheiss Inflation 2007 kosteten 50 Tauwürmer bei Moritz in Garbsen 5,50 € 2008 45 St. 7 €
Petri Heil
Olly


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



flexmaster schrieb:


> ich sag nur ein:
> 
> http://denus-wuermer.de
> 
> ...


ist ja toll wenn die saison anfängt gehen die in urlaub...


----------



## Markus_NRW (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Also ich gehe meine Würmer selber suchen  Habe das Glück das nicht weit von mir ein Modellflugplatz ist, an dem man nachts wenn die wiese schön feucht ist die würme alle schön oben liegen. Mit etwas Übung kann man sie schön absammeln und man hat so inner halben stunde rund 50 Tauis im Eimer die nicht ganz so fett sind wie die gekauften, aber trotzdem absolut fängig sind.


----------



## Konrad Gerst (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Hallo zusammen. Habe bei www.terravita-zuchtfarm.de 250 Kanadische Tauwürmer bestellt. Im Online shop stand geschrieben, das die Würmer in einer Styropor Box versendet werden und können bis zu 5 Monaten darin überleben mit der entsprechenden Erde und im Kühlschrank.
Lieferung dauerte schon ewig. Die Würmer wahren in einem erbärmlichen zustand, und noch dazu in einem Pappkarton. Habe den Kunden angeschrieben, und darauf bekam ich ein Telefon, wo man mir gesagt hat….“Sie haben zur Zeit keine Boxen, und es würde ihn ankotzen immer das gleiche mit diesen Privat Abnehmer, und hoffe nie wieder was von Ihnen zu hören“  Möchte euch nur warnen nicht den gleichen Fehler zu machen wie ich.
In diesem Sinne Petri Heil.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

wieso denn nur kaufen ????
ab und an mal mit ner Taschenlampe ( am besten mit roter Abdeckung) übern Rasen/Sportplatz/o.ä und gut ist das .....


----------



## gründler (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wieso denn nur kaufen ????
> ab und an mal mit ner Taschenlampe ( am besten mit roter Abdeckung) übern Rasen/Sportplatz/o.ä und gut ist das .....


 

Genau wie schon erwähnt!

0,18cent kostet 1 Kw Strom,meine Petzel verbraucht im Jahr ungefähr sagen wir mal 100Watt im Jahr das macht so ungefähr 0,3cent Strom(Akkus) soviel kosten mich meine Tauwürmer,und rote grüne blaue Blenden zum Wechseln gibs dafür auch.
Und sollte es mal 6 Wochen nicht regnen,dann muß ich mal 2-3€ investieren.
lg


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

1.Also ich hol mir entweder welche aus dem Kompost ( ich hab da mal 100 Tauis reingestetzt -die entwickeln sich prächtig). Man muss aber wissen ,dass Tauis nur 1mal im Jahr 1ei legen -also bekomm ich ca 90Tauis im Jahr raus(mancche legen eben auch keine eier). Da ich nich so soft auf Aal etc. geh reichtdas.

2.Wenn ich keine Tauis mehr rausholen kann (wenn ich schon zuviele raushab) geh ich früh morgens( is praktisch wenn man nen Hund hat-da muss man soundso raus und gassi gehn)auf irgendneWiese und sammel mir in 20min. schnell mal 30-60 Würmer-die gehn mindestens genauso gut wie die Tauis---auch bei Gartenarbeiten findet man mal den einen oder anderen Wurm-die gehn auch klasse.


----------



## don rhabano (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Es ist denke ich alles gesagt!


----------



## gründler (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Na ja eigentlich ja,ausser das es etliche Sorten gibt roter ring gelber ring brauner ring usw.welche nun besser fangen weiß ich net,bis jetzt ist mir noch kein unterschied aufgefallen.
lg


----------



## waldfee (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Was mich brennend interessieren würde: woher nehmen die Händler eigentlich ihre Tauwürmer? Werden die gesammelt oder gezüchtet?


MfG


----------



## wildy (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Hallo Waldfee,

deine Frage ist zwar von 2004. Aber ich bn neu hier und habe diese Frage eben gefunden.

Die meisten Tauwürmer kommen aus Kanada, da dort die Wälder und Wiesen ganz anders sind als bei uns. Über Großhändler gelangen die Würmer dann nach den Niederlanden . Von dort beziehen dann die deutschen Händler  Ihre Waren.

Wer günstig Tauwürmer sucht, findet bei yatego.com  gute Händler.

Gruß


Wildy


----------



## wildy (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Hallo,

hier nopch ein tip.
outdoor-fuhge.de
ein klasse wurmfreak.

gruß

wildy


----------



## maxs30 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Ok, Ok, Ihr habt mich ja überredet!

Mittlerweile sammle ich die Tauis auch selbst:g

Gruß maxs30


----------



## elmo (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

mahlzeit männer. wodrin hältert ihr die worms. komm nähmlich auch gerade die türe erst rein hab so in 1std ca 30 -40würmer zusammen bekommen. mistgabel und schön rappeln!!!!!



plastik box ,erde rein, kaffe satz , nasses zeitungspapier?????????????????????????#c



elmo


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*



elmo schrieb:


> plastik box ,erde rein, kaffe satz , nasses zeitungspapier?????????????????????????#c
> 
> 
> 
> elmo


 Genau so .... völlig ausreichend


----------



## elmo (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

danke. mal gucken was der aal heute abend so sagt. schönes we!!!


elmo


----------



## netzeflicker (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

Ich habe auch noch eine Adresse.
http://www.schneckenprofi.de/kompostwuermer.html?gclid=CNrqnL7JhZQCFRLRugodrCDxXA
Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## maxs30 (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Günstig Tauwürmer kaufen!*

*Mach die Erde nur nicht zu "NASS".

Und  am Anfang täglich kontrollieren und die kaputten Würmer dringend sofort rausnehmen!

Ansonsten alle zwei bis vier Tage nach den Tauis schauen und Kaffeesatz dazu geben.|thinkerg:

gruß maxs|wavey:*


----------

